# Phila,PA-Senior M-Jake..euth prob. Monday (in rescue)RIP



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Subject: URGENT: Senior GSD at ACCT needs rescue!
To: "Natalie Smith" <[email protected]>
Cc: "Jill Sweeney" <[email protected]>
Date: Saturday, March 26, 2011, 4:12 PM


Hi everyone!

The shelter is full to capacity- due to space constraints, we cannot hold this dog for more than a day or two, so please get in touch ASAP if you can save him.
Thank you!
natalie

Jake- URGENT
Jake (*A12739538*) is a senior unaltered male German Shepherd, 10-15 years old and 88 pounds. Poor Jake was surrendered by his owners due his old age-related health issues. Jake has some arthritis in his back end, so may have trouble with stairs. Because Jake was never neutered, he now has a condition known as rectal diverticulum (or perianal hernia) which may be able to be repaired surgically, but not at our facility. Jake is a really friendly, sweet boy. He is good on the leash and happy and social with people and other dogs. Jake must leave the shelter in the next 24-48 hours! Photos at:
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5105/5561294785_1f801f40b5.jpg
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5300/5561869548_544f02f4b8.jpg


-- 

Natalie Smith
Manager of Life Saving
Animal Care and Control Team (ACCT) Powered by the PSPCA
111 W Hunting Park Ave
Philadelphia, PA 19140


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

What a grand looking fellow; Hope he makes it out...BUMP!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He does not look that old to me. Barely any gray in the muzzle.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Jake is out of the shelter and in rescue.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

alane said:


> Jake is out of the shelter and in rescue.


That's great news!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

What??? Gosh..i've been so afraid to look at this thread!!! Hurray...yippie...i am soooo happy!!! 

Thank you for the great update...and thank you to the rescue!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Would be nice to know where he went. There are some "rescues" in the Philadelphia area which I understand are less than stellar. 
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

does anyone know what rescue?


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Jake went to the vet's Mon. for his exam and to get the operation he needed. I just can't even believe I have to write this. Jake needed the operation the shelter said he need plus had an enlarged prostate and at least 4 cancerous tumors 3 of which were in his lungs. Jake wasn't going to get better no matter what was done for him. The rescue made the very hard decision to put Jake to sleep. It was the most humane thing to do for Jake.
We all have been crying over him. He was the sweetest guy. He touch each of us in rescue who meet him. Jake was loved He had love and kindness at the end of his life. Who knows if he ever had this before.

RIP Jake you sweet boy

Can someone move this into in loving memory please


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

That is such sad news....run young and free at the Bridge Jake...

alane I sent you a PM.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

R.I.P. Jake


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I am so so very sorry!! Thank you for all you did for him...giving him love and comfort! I am so grateful he was able to receive that...what a gift you have him!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Jakie was a wonderful boy, happy, smiling boy. He was supposed to go in, have his hernia surgery and go home healthy the next day. He was maybe 6-8 years old and seemed in a good shape otherwise.

He was pampered and had a spa treatment which he enjoyed. His coat was all soft and fluffy. He was even good for the ear cleaning. He enjoyed running in the yard and except for straining he did not act sick. Two days before the surgery he stopped eating and Alane enticed him with a hot dog, which he threw up later. Constipation was suspected with the potty issues. 

His bloodwork was good, he was sedated for the pre-op exam. They found, in addition to the hernia, an enlarged prostate and a lemon-sized mass in the rectal area. Since the mass was potentially cancerous, they did lung x-rays and found three more masses on the lungs. The vet felt that his condition was such that it was not possible to make him comfortable, even for a short time, and just to spoil him for whatever time he had left. So he was let go without waking him up fully.

Everybody at the vet's loved him.

Run free sweetie, you were loved and you will be missed...


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

How sad, poor boy gets a chance at a good life and then is robbed of it. I am glad he at least got love from the wonderful rescue folks. RIP Jake.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you Rebel, Alane and all those that gave this boy the love he deserved. I will be forever grateful to you.


----------

